# Water Heater Soaked



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Won't it dry faster if its hot? Leave it running. If you can pop the top loose to facilitate drying that will help. Otherwise it will likely dry pretty fast on its own if the tank stays at 120 degrees or more.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've worked on numerous water heaters which leaked somewhere on the top and soaked all of the insulation. IF, IF again, the unit is in an area that is or can be well ventilated, I let them dry themselves out. I only work on electric units so I make sure that none of the wet insulation can touch the thermostats or electric wiring in any way. On most modern water heaters you will have a hard time getting the top off. The insulation they inject in between the tank and outer shell is like a glue and bonds to them well. This stuff doesn't absorb water well at all. IF you have the old fiberglass insulation you can leave off the thermostat covers --IF you can do this safely-- to facilitate drying. Welcome to the world of those flexible copper pipes. Replace them with hard copper or PEX. David


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Not enough water to rust out the tank from the outside in, and with some care, the insulation will be dried out long before significant rust occurs.

Don't disconnect the heater and drag it outside, just ventilate the basement well *or* use a dehumidifier, that will dry out the heater faster.


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics. The grouchy plumber I called in says he recommends replacement, that it will fail in a few years. Thing is that it is only about 5 years old and I spent extra for a 12 year warranty. Therefore, I'd like to keep it going. I tried prying off the top, and I think if I drag it out (can't get to either side or back) I could probably get it off, but it will sure bugger it up. It's stuck on good. The insulation seems to crush with my fingers, I don't think its polyurethane (blown in) type, but it certainly feels like the top is glued in. If the tank is going to hold, I will go ahead and add a shutoff, replace the dielectric couplings at the heater, and solder things up.


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Pics of Heater*

Sorry, forgot to post pics...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Leave it connected & let it dry out
I've never heard of anyone trying to take the outer shell off to dry out a WH


----------



## Gladerunner (Mar 9, 2010)

A 12 year warrenty is a 12 year warrenty, If you take it apart you are going to void your warrenty. Leave it alone, the insulation will be just fine and if you have a problem in the next 7 years your coverd


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would guess that the warranty would be void due to the rust caused by MY leaky installation. Is this correct, or has corporate America developed a heart while I wasn't watching?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Put a dehumidifier next to it.


----------

